# Zeilenumbruch bei MessageFormat gesucht



## Mr. T (26. Apr 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche beim MessageFormat einen Zeilenumbruch hinzubekommen, aber bekomme dies nicht hin. 
Ich habe schon versucht via HTML, \n\r oder System.getProperty("line.separator") aber all dies half nichts.


----------



## anfänger15 (26. Apr 2008)

das funktioniert mit HTML

so:

```
JOptionPane
			.showMessageDialog(
					null,
					"<html>Das ist eine Zeile
und das ist die zweite Zeile</html>");
```


----------



## Mr. T (26. Apr 2008)

erstmal danke für dein Posting, aber dies klappt leider auch nicht  (siehe oben in meiner Frage, was ich schon probiert habe)


----------



## anfänger15 (26. Apr 2008)

```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
import java.text.MessageFormat;
import java.util.Date;

public class Test {

	public Test(){
		 Object[] arguments = {
     "Zeile eins",
     "Zeile zwei"
 };
		
				String text = MessageFormat.format(
     "<html>{0}
{1}</html>",arguments);
		JOptionPane
			.showMessageDialog(
					null,
					text);
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {

new Test();
	}

}
```


----------



## Mr. T (26. Apr 2008)

Danke für dein Beispiel.
Aber ich brauche den MessageFormat beim Drucken, und da funktioniert dies leider nicht :?


----------



## anfänger15 (27. Apr 2008)

meines Wissens ist es mit drawString nicht möglich Zeilenumbrüche usw. zu machen.

Was spricht dagegen drawString öfter aufzurufen und die Texte untereinander malen?


----------



## Mr. T (29. Apr 2008)

Kannst ein Beispiel machen, denn ich kann mit darunter nichts vorstellen


----------



## Wildcard (29. Apr 2008)

Du brauchst ein TextLayout.
So geht das:
http://java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/Media/2DText/style.html#multiple


----------



## Mr. T (30. Apr 2008)

Tut mir leid. Ich weiß immer noch nicht, wie ich den in die Print-Methode einbauen soll


```
MessageFormat header = new MessageFormat("Überschrift");
	MessageFormat footer = new MessageFormat("Untertitel");
	try {
	    table.print(JTable.PrintMode.FIT_WIDTH, header, footer);
	} catch (PrinterException  e2) {
	    System.err.format("Cannot print %s%n", e2.getMessage());
	}
```

beim Header möchte ich gerne einen Zeilenumbruch hinzufügen, um einen neuen und kleineren Text hineinzuschreiben


----------



## Mr. T (3. Mai 2008)

kennt keiner einen Rat ;(


----------



## Mr. T (11. Mai 2008)

Sorry, dass ich erneut nerve. Aber ich bekomme den schei# Zeilenumbruch immer noch nicht hin  :x


----------

